# Extremely bad diarrhea and rotten egg burps



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello,

Through the night I could taste rotten eggs and my tummy felt very strange. Late this morning I started having very bad diarrhea like nothing I have ever experienced before, I must have pasted about a pint in 5 seconds. My breakfast didn't stay in for very long and I have since been on the loo every half hour. I am contantly burping what I can only explain are rotten egg burps. Is it worth contacting my midwife or should I just wait for it to pass? Also I have researched my symptoms on the internet and the one thing that repeatedly comes up is giardiasis, do you think this could be a possibility?

Many thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It sounds like you may just have a virus that is going round, see how you feel tomorrow, keep drinking plenty, and if it is still the same tomorrow, see your gp,

hope you feel better soon,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks hun, hope I didn't put you off your dinner!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Don't worry, I've discussed worse things over meals at work!!


----------

